# How to stop Barking!!!!!



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

My sister Donna came home to visit and she stated that she does not like visiting because Jasmine barks all the time, and that is true, but she also barks at my mom sometimes. This is what I have tried already to stop her barking.

1. Have a soda can full of pennies and shake it when she barks. Does not work

2. Have a Bark-Off machine. Does not work

3. Have a water bottle that I threaten her with if she barks a lot -- this still works for me sometimes

I do not know what else to do to make her stop barking. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My only suggestion would be consistency. If the water bottle works, keep it up!

Also, do you think she's being protective of you? Maybe if you held her for awhile during the visit, and then let her 'investigate the intruder" lol, that might help.

I hope you get some better advice. Luckily, Bonnie doesn't bark too much when we have a visitor. She does bark as soon as someone comes in or seems ready to come in (like a delivery person), but once they sit down and she can sniff them and let them pet her, she's fine.


----------



## Miloforever08 (Dec 31, 2011)

well, when i want my dog to stop barking because he does bark often, i put him on time out. He goes outside. He comes back inside quiet and calm  hope this helped.

-proud maltese owner


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think some of those tactics will scare him (would you like water squirted in your face everytime you spoke?). It's better to reward him for not barking. If you look in the search bar above I think you might find some good advice from JMM (Jackie) on training not to bark. I think you might be able to work with someone on ringing the bell and rewarding for him not being reactive. Have you attended any kind of obedience classes with positive reinforcement? They might help or work with someone one on one about the problem.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Miloforever08 said:


> well, when i want my dog to stop barking because he does bark often, i put him on time out. He goes outside. He comes back inside quiet and calm  hope this helped.
> 
> -proud maltese owner


I like this idea, but instead of putting her outside would a crate (that is never used) be good? 



Snowbody said:


> I think some of those tactics will scare him (would you like water squirted in your face everytime you spoke?). It's better to reward him for not barking. If you look in the search bar above I think you might find some good advice from JMM (Jackie) on training not to bark. I think you might be able to work with someone on ringing the bell and rewarding for him not being reactive. Have you attended any kind of obedience classes with positive reinforcement? They might help or work with someone one on one about the problem.


I hardly ever spray her with the water, and you are right she is afraid water, but she was afraid of water before I started doing the water bottle. I will look for JMM. I always tell Jasmine to Quiet and sometimes she does, but not all the time. We actually had a trainer come over, but she only trained us on sit, stay, come, etc....


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I did a private message to JMM so I hope she will give me some advice.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My guess is that Jasmine is under socialized and fearful of visitors. This is pinned in the Training section:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/96815-unwanted-barking-does-really-work.html


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MiMi barks at visitors, but it is her happy (high pitched and very annoying) bark. She wants their complete attention. I have asked people to ignore her completely when she barks, but as soon as she is quiet to lavish her with attention. It works with the friends who do it. Others won't reward her for being quiet. Some ignore her when she barks, give her a little bit of attention and then when she barks again, they tell her to be quiet. She used to do the happy bark when I returned home, but the method worked for me. My problem is that I can't train my friends.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I am trying the ignore and turn my back method with Ollie. When I'm by myself, it seems to work after a few minutes. Gets better each time...however, I have to hold something over my backside as he loves to jump up and nip for attention. My DH doesn't have the patience to do this so Ollie gets confused I think. Ready to get him back in obdience school b/c he has started ignoring me when called and that is not acceptable. Sylie...I know the happy bark and it is soooooo annoying!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sylie said:


> MiMi barks at visitors, but it is her happy (high pitched and very annoying) bark. She wants their complete attention. I have asked people to ignore her completely when she barks, but as soon as she is quiet to lavish her with attention. It works with the friends who do it. Others won't reward her for being quiet. Some ignore her when she barks, give her a little bit of attention and then when she barks again, they tell her to be quiet. She used to do the happy bark when I returned home, but the method worked for me.* My problem is that I can't train my friends.*


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Sylie, you never cease to tickle me!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have tried the penny can (works only for a few seconds), the spray bottle (same thing works only for a few seconds and I get a dirty look), clicker training and now we use Pet Corrector. After trying all this things, the barking is a lot lot less. I must say that the Pet Corrector works very well for now and you can take it with you on walks. He barks now less and less when he sees other people or dogs. He used to get crazy when he saw people from 50 yards away. He also stops barking now when we open the door to neighboors. Sometimes we just have to show him the bottle.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Janine,
what is pet corrector?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mpappie said:


> Janine,
> what is pet corrector?


I had the same question!

I think I found it.

PET CORRECTOR 50ml | Company of Animals


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I had the same question!
> 
> I think I found it.
> 
> PET CORRECTOR 50ml | Company of Animals


Yes that's the one. It's compressed air.
My husband and Charlie encountered Jim (a neighboor) with his big dog this afternoon. Charlie did not make a peep. Even Jim was amazed.


----------

